# IvIg



## TiffanyParks (Aug 6, 2009)

We have a patient coming in for IvIG infusion.  I was wondering if anyone knew what CPT 90283 entails.  Our patients is having 20 grams infused for 4 hours.  

Would we bill only 90283 once?  Why does is not have a dose associated with it?

I assume the administration codes would be 96365, 96366 x3 but I am really confused about 90283.  

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Kate Tierney (Aug 6, 2009)

90283 identifies the immune globulin product only, and is reported in addition to the administration code.  It doesn't have a dose associated with it because it was a code introduced to facilitate tracking the use of immunoglobulin reported with Medicare claims.  I would recommend using the appropriate J-code (HCPCS Level II) instead;  J1459 - J1569 and a few others - they are more specific.


----------



## ebjohnson (Aug 6, 2009)

We have a couple of IVIG patients.  I have never used the 90283.  We use the J code for the IVIG drug we are using (we usually use J1566 and J1569), plus any other drugs we use (sometimes they get solu-medrol) and the A4218 for saline flush J1642 for heparin (if used).  The HCPCS appendix 1 will guide you in assigning units to report the correct dose.  We bill 96365 for the first hour and 96366 for each additional hour for administration.


----------

